# M N Memoriam



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

two photos of the new memoriam to the M N men that were lost in world war twc 
from swansea it was dedecated on the24 june hope i have masterd the attachment of photos


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

graham said:


> two photos of the new memoriam to the M N men that were lost in world war twc
> from swansea it was dedecated on the24 june hope i have masterd the attachment of photos


Not yet Graham but please keep trying I would like to see photos of the memorial


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

thunderd said:


> Not yet Graham but please keep trying I would like to see photos of the memorial


And so would I Graham. Please have a look on site at the thread "Guidelines to Posting" in either the Members Notice Board or the Say Hello forums. Should help you to get some pictures aboard, or if you are confused or dont understand anything then just say what the problem is and we will be able to help. Cheers.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

i will keep trying i have no problem sending photos by e mail so i must be doing something wrong graham


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

*memorial*

will try again to get the photo of the swansea ww2 m n memorial i think i have got the hang of it now graham


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

if at first you dont succeed try try agian graham


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome Graham and well done with the posting. A fitting reminder of what we all owe those that didnt come back home.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

the photo No2 of the memorial graham


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Excellent Graham, well done...now keep them coming!!


----------

